# Hello ...this is my rezults



## sebass (Aug 17, 2013)

From fingers , ceramic cpu , cips from ram , lids ...
,i not stop here ...i back with more gold : 1-3 gr ) :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice, sebass! Looking to see your next button.

Harold


----------

